# Question on jump kicks



## Ironcrane (Dec 16, 2008)

I was doing an experiment with a jumping round kick to see how much stronger it was compared to a normal one. After a little bit of practice, both kicks felt exactly the same, in the amount of power behind them.
This seems kinda odd to me, as I'd figure the jumping kick would be stronger. So now I'm looking for someone with more experience with these types of kicks to help me out with this.
From your experience, is a jumping round kick stronger then a normal round kick? And if it is stronger, then by how much? Or are they truly the same?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2008)

Ironcrane said:


> I was doing an experiment with a jumping round kick to see how much stronger it was compared to a normal one. After a little bit of practice, both kicks felt exactly the same, in the amount of power behind them.
> This seems kinda odd to me, as I'd figure the jumping kick would be stronger. So now I'm looking for someone with more experience with these types of kicks to help me out with this.
> From your experience, is a jumping round kick stronger then a normal round kick? And if it is stronger, then by how much? Or are they truly the same?


 
 
Within this forum there is a wide variety of ideas about leaving the ground to kick. I can give you my opinion, as one of many. In Okinawan GoJu kata, there is only one place where you leave the ground, and it is to cover distance rather then gain height, or power. Basically, in what I have studied and teach, a practitioners feet attack low. and their hands attack high. In leaving the ground as in high kicks or jumping, There is a greater chance of sacrificing balance and stability.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2008)

Stay grounded for SD and jumping for the demo's


----------



## Tetsujin (Dec 16, 2008)

A jumping roundhouse will not generate significantly more power then a regular one. It may even generate less, because if you strike when airborne you won't have the ground as leverage to keep yourself in place and transmit all the power into your target.

But then a jumping roundhouse isn't about generating more power. It's about getting extra height and/or range, and possibly for its surprise value. If you want to generate more power then you do that with spin, not air. A spinning roundhouse (i.e. tornado kick) _will_ give you more power than either a regular roundhouse or a regular jumping roundhouse. The advantage of jumping for a spinning kick is that it lets you spin a whole lot faster than if you are stuck on the ground.

You can use a regular jumping roundhouse effectively to close the gap on an unsuspecting opponent. Another effective technique is a 'pumping' jump roundhouse where you lead into the jump with the knee of the non-kicking leg before turning the hips over and roundkicking with the other leg. This is a good way of creating an opening by distracting your opponent with the first part of the technique. Another though more difficult technique is the jumping single-leg double-roundhouse, where you jump and roundkick low as your supporting leg is bent up underneath you, and then roundkick again off the same leg high as your supporting leg straightens up for the landing. (So there are some advantages to be found with the non-spinning jumping roundhouse techniques, but extra power isn't really one of them, and there is increased risk too.)

Jumping/spinning techniques tend to be underrated by those who can't or don't do them, but they can be a very effective addition to your arsenal if you take the time to learn and understand them.


----------



## zDom (Dec 16, 2008)

Done properly, kicks will have body weight behind them and jump/flying kicks will have MORE body weight behind them, so yes: more power.


----------



## StuartA (Dec 16, 2008)

Remember, a jumping kick should be moving towards the target - meaning the body of the user. In many cases this is downwards (aka Jump Side) or sideways (aka Jump Turning) or fowards (aka jump Front).. in all these cases they have Gravity + Unsupported Body Weight behind them as opposed to standing kicks that have Grounding as mentioned.

Stuart


----------



## YoungMan (Dec 28, 2008)

A jump kick is not necessarily stronger than a standing kick, since you lose power as soon as you leave the ground.  It can help you compensate for height and distance, but only inasmuch as your jumping kick is as high as other's standing kick. In other words, if you can jump as high as other peoples' standing kick, you will not lose power. Otherwise you will. Consequence of physics and biology.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 28, 2008)

Ironcrane said:


> I was doing an experiment with a jumping round kick to see how much stronger it was compared to a normal one. After a little bit of practice, both kicks felt exactly the same, in the amount of power behind them.
> This seems kinda odd to me, as I'd figure the jumping kick would be stronger. So now I'm looking for someone with more experience with these types of kicks to help me out with this.
> From your experience, is a jumping round kick stronger then a normal round kick? And if it is stronger, then by how much? Or are they truly the same?


 
there is only one reason i train jumping kicks, & that is that they build explosive power in your legs, & jump squats get boring after a while.  

jf


----------



## <_> (Dec 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Stay grounded for SD and jumping for the demo's




Bingo


----------



## Tetsujin (Dec 29, 2008)

jarrod said:


> there is only one reason i train jumping kicks, & that is that they build explosive power in your legs, & jump squats get boring after a while.


My primary reason for training them is that they're fun to do. It's weird how often the enjoyment aspect of MAs gets overlooked. But yes, I agree that they're good for developing explosive leg power as well.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 29, 2008)

Tetsujin said:


> My primary reason for training them is that they're fun to do. It's weird how often the enjoyment aspect of MAs gets overlooked. But yes, I agree that they're good for developing explosive leg power as well.


 
that was kind of my point too...they are certainly more fun than jump squats!

jf


----------



## Lynne (Dec 29, 2008)

jarrod said:


> that was kind of my point too...they are certainly more fun than jump squats!
> 
> jf


Jump squats are fun for awhile when we get to jump over one another. After about 5 sets though I worry more about landing on someone rather than my technique. Sometimes we do them over focus pads. We don't do them very often though.

I'll be using the jump back kick to break for 2nd gup. Haven't learned it yet.  So, the jump back kick should be more powerful than the back kick?  That's good to know.  Every red belt at my school worries over the jump back kick break.

I thought the jump roundhouse without the fake felt very awkward at first. Now it's a bit smoother but I haven't used it in sparring. I need to be faster so as not to telegraph the kick. Is it possible to not telegraph jump kicks? I seem to telegraph the jump roundhouse with the fake as well. Thinking too much?


----------



## jarrod (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm by no means an expert on jumping techniques, but i would try something like this for a jump roundhouse in sparring:  from a left hand lead, change levels to throw a right hand to the body, then try the right leg jump roundhouse.  the level change should chamber you for your jump without giving away what your doing.

jf


----------



## Lynne (Dec 30, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i'm by no means an expert on jumping techniques, but i would try something like this for a jump roundhouse in sparring: from a left hand lead, change levels to throw a right hand to the body, then try the right leg jump roundhouse. the level change should chamber you for your jump without giving away what your doing.
> 
> jf


Sounds sneaky enough to work


----------



## jarrod (Dec 30, 2008)

i always tell my students, if you can't be good, be sneaky!  keep us posted.

jf


----------



## ancient warrior (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynne said:


> jump back kick can be the strongest kick done. without proper technique, since human  legs work like a horse or mule so with proper tech. much great stregnth & power  can be achieved.whoever holds your boards will be crutial to a proper break so work without boards at first getting distance and target area  have your partner always stay in same position you adjust yourself to the target. and jump to a height that is comfortable then extend leg from the knee like it was on a track sliding back, the foot that is breaking should be a little to the side like 5 oclock rather than straight down at 6 oclock ,although both angles are right for back kicks( with your toes pulled to your shin leaving no dangling toes to get broken) punch thru board  with heel ., after the break slide forward on the same track landing on the opposite foot from kicking ending up in fighting stance ready for anything.......a. w.
> 
> I'll be using the jump back kick to break for 2nd gup. Haven't learned it yet. So, the jump back kick should be more powerful than the back kick? That's good to know. Every red belt at my school worries over the jump back kick break.
> 
> I thought the jump roundhouse without the fake felt very awkward at first. Now it's a bit smoother but I haven't used it in sparring. I need to be faster so as not to telegraph the kick. Is it possible to not telegraph jump kicks? I seem to telegraph the jump roundhouse with the fake as well. Thinking too much?


 kick when they arent looking


----------

